# [Review] Roccat Taito vs Steelseries QcK+



## buzty (6. Dezember 2008)

[Review] Roccat Taito vs Steelseries QcK+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ja sicher alle mitbekommen haben versucht der junge Hersteller Roccat in der durch Logitech, Razer und co dominierten Peripherie-Szene Fuß zu fassen. Parallel zu der scheinbar recht guten Roccat Kone hat der Hersteller auch eine kleine aber feine Auswahl an Mauspads veröffentlich, namentlich Roccat Sense (in 2 Versionen) und Roccat Taito. Dieser Test wird sich mit dem Roccat Taito beschäftigen und dieses mit dem in der Gaming-Szene beliebten QcK+-Pad von Steelseries vergleichen.

Inhalt
0."Testbedingungen"
1. Ersteindruck und Verpackung
2. Verarbeitung, Ergonomie und Größe
3. Oberfläche und Haftung
4. Gaming-Test
5. Fazit
6. Sonstiges

0."Testbedingungen"
Gespielt wird bei mir mit einer Logitech G3 (Danke nebenbei an Logitech dass es von ihnen doch noch eine vernünftige
Linkshänder-Maus gibt!). Die Mausfüße wurden durch Steelseries Steelglides ersetzt und das Kabel ist in ein Mousebungee eingespannt. Setting-technisch würde ich mich schon eher zu den Low-Sensern zählen, im Treiber habe ich die DPI-Zahl auf 800 gesetzt, die Zeigergeschwindigkeit auf 5/11 in Windows.In Counterstrike (1.6) habe ich dazu eine Maussensitivität von 1,2 eingestellt, eine 360°-Drehung braucht so knapp 40cm.

1. Ersteindruck und Verpackung
Das ca. 15€ teure Roccat Taito kommt in einer chic aufgemachten Klarsicht-Verpackung daher in welches in der Front kleine "Beispielstücke" desTaito eingebracht wurden, sodass man Oberfläche und Gummi-Unterseite im Laden betasten kann. Das QcK+ (Kostenpunkt um die 12€) kam zu dem Zeitpunkt zu dem ich es gekauft habe noch in einem kleinen Pappkarton daher welcher sich als extrem praktisch auf der Fahrt zu einer LAN-Party erwies, einfach aufrollen, reintun - fertig, das Pad konnte nicht verknicken. Dies wurde leider geändert und so wird auch dieses nun eingeschweißt geliefert- schade, da grade die von den Herstellern angesprochenen "Gamer" ja öfter auf Lans fahren und so ihr Pad in die Tasche knüllen müssen. Der Ersteindruck der beiden Pads ist ein ganz verschidener, wenn auch bei beiden gut. Das Taito besticht durch seinen leichten Glanz und den chicen 2-farbigen Schriftzug in der unteren rechten Ecke. Steelseries hat beim QcK+ voll auf die größe gesetzt, man hat im ersten Moment das Gefühl eine Tischdecke in der Hand zu haben. Auch hier fällt die schlichte Eleganz auf, nur ein kleines Steelseries-Logo in der unteren rechten Ecke ist auf dem Pad aufgebracht, bei beiden gibt es also ein übertriebenes "1337-kewl-Getue".​


----------



## buzty (6. Dezember 2008)

2. Verarbeitung, Ergonomie und Größe
In dieser Disziplinkann das QcK+ voll auftrumpfen. Die Größe ist mit 450x400mm als wirklich gigantisch zu bezeichnen und sollte jedem Spieler ausreichen. Dadurch das es nur 2mm dick ist spürt man es kaum am Handgelenk. Auch die Verarbeitung ist toll, ich besitze das Pad seit über einem Jahr und ein Ausfransen ist noch nirgends zu beobachten, einzig der Logo-Druck ist etwas verblasst, alles andere wäre jodoch auch verwunderlich, wurde es doch einige Male arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und anschließend gewaschen. Diese Langzeiterfahrung kann ich über das Taito natürlich noch nicht geben, jedoch sieht auch hier der Rand ordenltich verarbeitet aus.
Die Dicke ist mit 3,45mm ein ganzes Stück dicker, was ich jedoch aufgrund des weichen Materials nicht als großen Nachteil bezeichnen würde, ein Hartplastikpad in dieser Dicke würde auf Dauer sicher Schmerzen am Handgelenk verursachen.So schmiegt sich dieses jedoch am Pad an, auch nicht unangenehm. Die Größe des Taito beträgt 400x320mm, natürlich ein ganzes Stück kleiner aber für den Großteil der Spieler immernoch absolut ausreichend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht ist das QcK+ vor allem in der Tiefe ein ganzes Stück größer als das Taito

3. Oberfläche und Haftung
Zu Beginn muss ich betonen, dass das QcK+ schon eine ganze Zeit benutz wird, die Oberfläche von diesem Pad hat sich also sicher schon etwas "eingespielt", während das Taito brandneu und noch quasi "jungfräulich" ist. Auf den ersten Blick wirken beide Pads sehr ähnlich - Stoff, schwarz, recht glatt. Bei genauerem Vergleich fällt jedoch der dezente Glanz auf dem Roccat-Pad auf, dieser ist auf dem Qck+ nicht vorhanden. Ich vermute das es sich bei dabei um die von Roccat als "heat-treated-nano-pattern" betietelte Oberfläche handelt, die dem Pad eine besondere Präzision und Laufruhe geben soll - zumindest von der niedrigeren Lautstärke habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich etwas gemerkt, es ist sehr leise, dies ist das Steelseries-Pad jedoch auch. Bei der Haftschicht setzten beide auf eine Art Schaumgummi welche wirklich extrem guten Halt bietet, ein verrücken des Pads ist mir bislang nicht geglückt.
Auffällig: Das Steelseries-Logo in der Ecke des QcK+ stört die Mausbewegung und -Präzision nicht, man kann das Pad also auf voller Größe nutzen, das Taito-Logo ist jedoch erstens dicker und zweitens nicht so feinteilig, hier schient zwar die Präzision nicht zu leiden, jedoch fühlt sich die Mausbewegung 
etwas anders an.​


----------



## buzty (6. Dezember 2008)

4. Gaming-Test
Dies ist wohl die eigentlich wichtigeste Disziplin für ein Mauspad, denn was bringt ein super Pad wenn es in Spielen unpräzise ist? Dies werde ich anahnd von CoD4 als mittelschnellen Shooter, UT3 für die schnelle Fraktion und einigen Runden Warcraft 3 sowie Command and Conquer für die Strategiefreunde testen.
Beide Pads fühlen sich sehr präzise an, egal ob langsame Bewegungen beim Snipen in CoD oder schnelles wenden in UT3 - alles funktioniert eindwandfrei und mit einem sicheren Gefühl. Das Gefühl ist auf beiden PAds ein wenig unterschiedlich, das Taito wirkt auf mich abrupter während das QcK+ etwas "runder" reagiert. "Besser" und "schlechter" möchte ich hier jedoch nicht sagen, beides hat seine Vorteile und ist nur eine Frage der Gewohnheit. Als kleinen "Zusatztest" habe ich in Paint getestet wie gerade senkrechte, diagonale und horizontale sind, bei beiden Pads sind kommt es zu keinen Aussetzern oder Ausreißern, die Linien sind durchgängig grade.

5. Fazit

Roccat Taito

+ ausreichende Größe
+ gute Verarbeitung
+ angenehmes Gefühl beim Spielen
- Leichte Irritation durch den Logo-Druck
Preisleistung: 1- (mehr kann ich nicht geben, da ich nicht weiß wie lange es hält)

Steelseries QcK+

+ gute Verarbeitung und extrem robust
+ gute Ergonomie
+ präzies Gefühl in Spielen
+ GROSS!
- ...für manche Tische jedoch vielleicht sogar zu groß (trifft nur auf das + zu, es gibt das qck auch in mini, "normal", eben als + und auch als heavy, praktisch das + in dicker)
Preisleistung: 1+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die beiden Pads noch einmal direkt im Vergleich


Einen abschließenden Sieg kann ich nicht wirklich aussprechen. Das QcK+ ist perfekt für alle die einfach nur Platz brauchen - und einen großen  Schreibtisch besitzen. Dazu ist es einfach unschlagbar günstig und hält lang. Das Taito dagegen dürfte auf den meisten Schreibtischen einen Platz finden. Dazu schaut es chic aus und macht auf dem Tisch wirklich etwas her. Die Präzision der beiden Pads ist meiner Meinung nach ganz ausgezeichnet, alles was ich nicht treffe liegt wohl eher an fehlendem Skill. Eine Kaufempfehlung kann ich ohne Sorge für beide aussprechen, zumindest wenn man Stoffpads mag,
aber die Stoff-Plastik-SonstEinMaterial-Diskussion ist eine andere, die hier nicht hin gehört . 

6. Sonstiges​- Sollte ich Zeit, Geld und Lust haben werde ich diesesn Test eventuell noch um eine Review des Razer Goliathus erweitern
- Bei Nachfragen, immer her damit!
- Unzulänglichkeiten bitte ich zu entschuldigen, mein erstes Review
- Hoffe der Artikel stößt auf Intresse


----------



## buzty (6. Dezember 2008)

Bilder


----------



## willy (6. Dezember 2008)

> - ...für manche Tische jedoch vielleicht sogar zu groß



den minuspunkt kannst du wegmachen, das Qck gibts in 3 oder 4 verschiedenen größen, auch in mini


----------



## buzty (6. Dezember 2008)

ist angepasst


----------



## willy (6. Dezember 2008)

Hier übrigends die maße aller Qck's:

SteelSeries QcK heavy:
450 x 400 x 6 mm
24.99 EUR

SteelSeries QcK+:
450 x 400 x 2 mm
14.99 EUR

SteelSeries QcK:
320 x 270 x 2 mm
9.99 EUR

SteelSeries QcK mini:
250 x 210 x 2 mm
6.99 EUR

Preise alle von Steelseries direkt, bei caseking gibts die oft billiger..., mein Steelpad 5L kostet auf ihrer page 40€, bei caseking hab ichs für 23€ bekommen 


Ich hoffe, mein kleines add stört dich nicht :O

(btw, high-sense ftw )


----------



## buzty (6. Dezember 2008)

hehe, ne danke ist schon gut 

highsense und lowsense is ja alles geschmackssache


----------



## raw (7. Januar 2009)

Gute Review, bin mit meinem Taito bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
In Verbindung mit der kone ein Traum


----------



## Klutten (7. Januar 2009)

Schöner Test.


----------



## Painxx (8. Januar 2009)

Welches Mauspad empfehlt ihr für die Kone? Taito oder qck ?


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

qck ..


----------



## Ecle (30. März 2009)

So hab mir nun auch das QcK geholt. Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Man merkt dass es ein hochqualitatives Mouspad ist. Viel bessere gleiteigenschaften als mein voheriges Hartplastik Pad.
So siehts bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juni 2009)

- ...für manche Tische jedoch vielleicht sogar zu groß (trifft nur auf das + zu, es gibt das qck auch in mini, "normal", eben als + und auch als heavy, praktisch das + in dicker)

finde ich nicht gerechtfertigt da das QcK+ ja nur von denen gekauft wird die ein großes pad wollen, von daher sehe ich das als + punkt.


----------



## buzty (1. Juli 2009)

cool, sagt mal wieder wer was zu meinem review . ja da hast du natürlich recht, die reine größe hab ich ja auch als +punkt gewertet, mit dem "zu groß" wollte ich nur betonen dass man nochmal gucken sollte ob das qck+ nötig/möglich ist oder man das normale qck nehmen sollte .


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Juli 2009)

Ma muss doch auchmal so alte sachen wieder ausgraben 
joa hast ja recht, kann ma positiv und negativ sehe.


----------



## panicinthehouse (22. Januar 2010)

also ich meine zur Kone passt am besten das Taito weil grade die beden Produkte für einander hergestellt wernden also optimale abstimmung zwischen maus und mausped oder nicht?


----------



## Blue_Gun (22. Januar 2010)

hm, das muss nicht immer stimmen, gleiche Marke ist nicht immer gleiche Leistung!


p.s. Schon mal aufs Datum gekuckt?


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Januar 2010)

Man muss nicht zur Kone das Taito nehmen. Die Annahme das beide Produkte aufeinander optimiert sind ist falsch. Das QcK ist ne ganze Ecke besser als das Taito. Das Taito hab ich selber und meins war nach dem kauf wellig. Hat sich auch nach Monaten nicht geändert.


----------



## netheral (23. Januar 2010)

Schöner Vergleichstest der beiden Pads.
Ich stimme zu: Das QcK ist wohl wirklich eine ecke hochwertiger als das Taito. Steel investiert wirklich Zeit in die Produktentwicklung und haut selten irgend etwas unausgereiftes raus. Das sieht man auch schon an der Xai. Das Teil ist ein Traum. (Nur dass es dazu noch keine Tapes gibt, ist eher ein Albtraum, wenn die originalen irgendwann auf sind)
Schön finde ich es auch, dass es vom QcK so viele Varianten gibt: Für jeden schreibtisch eine größe und dann noch die Heavy- bzw. Massedition. Da hat man auch auf unebenen Schreibtischen oder bei solchen mit etwas rauher Oberfläche gute Chancen, die nicht zu spüren.

Achja: In der aktuellen PCGH ist ein Test div. Mauspads. Da schneidet das QcK Mass eher schlecht ab, als Kritikpunkt wird u.a. der hohe Startwiderstand der Maus kritisiert.
Hat da Steel mittlerweile nachgelassen (das Pad im Test hat ja schon eine gewisse Zeit auf dem Buckel)?

Das mit den Wellen kann ich veun Taito jedoch nicht bestätigen. Meins war total glatt und schmiegte sich sofort perfekt an den Tisch an. 

Dafür kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, dass die Verarbeitung (möglicherweise nur die Farbe) bei Pads wie dem QcK sowie dem Evergl. Titan deutlich hochwertiger ist als beim Taito. Bei meinem Taito z.B. nutzt sich schon die Farbe auf dem Stoff ab. Ob das jetzt auswirkungen auf die Spielbarkeit hat, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich eigentlich einfach loszocke und nicht darüber nachdenke. Jedenfalls hatte das mein QcK+ nach über einem Jahr Betrieb nicht eine abgenutzte Stelle gehabt. 
Leider ist mir beim Transport wohl eine Faser aufgeribbelt und das Pad hat sich dadurch verzogen und war nicht mehr optimal spielbar. Aber das war einfach Eigenverschulden bzw. Pech.

Mein Titan hatte ich - falls es interessiert - über 2 Jahre land im Einsatz. Dann war es auf. Aber wenn ich mir anschaue, wie oft ich früher Hartplastikpads gewechselt habe: Alle 3 - 4 Monate musste ein neues her, da sich die Materialien sehr schnell abgenutzt hatten. Es veränderten sich einfach die Gleiteigenschaften auf verschiedenen Stellen des Pads, was sich dann negativ bemerkbar machte.

Insgesamt bin ich also wohl eher der Stoffie, weil ich a) die Bequemlichkeit, b) die Konstanz, c) die mögliche Größe und d) einfach das Feeling der Maus darauf bevorzuge. Hartplastik ist mir zu unbequem, die Haut schwitzt darauf und die Teile sind teuer.

Ich werfe jetzt als Beispiel eines imho ungelungenen Stoffpads mal das Zalman Z-Machine in den Raum: Ich habe es mir letztens gezackt und habe mich schon auf eine gute Matte gefreut:
Leider hat das Pad zahlreiche Defizite, die es jetzt wieder von meinem Schreibtisch verbannt haben:
- Rauhe Oberfläche, die zwar gute Gleiteigenschaften bietet, jedoch unbequem auf mich wirkt;
- das Pad schlägt auch nach Tagen bei mir starke wellen;
- die Unterseite ist sehr "hart", weshalb das Pad sehr leicht verrutscht. Ich kann es nur mit der Maus auf dem Schreibtisch bewegen: Das ist einfach ein No-Go.

Wenn mich jetzt mein Taito komplett enttäuscht, dann kommt entweder ein QcK + Heavy oder ein Everglide Titan XXL in die Bude. Und dann ist wieder für ein Jahr Ruhe.


----------



## buzty (23. Januar 2010)

hey mein review wurde mal wieder ausgekramt, freut mich 

da ich jetzt noch einiges mehr an erfahrungen gesammelt hab kann ich das ganze direkt mit den neuen meinungen hier schnell ergänzen:

@roccat taito: ich hab mein taito einem kumpel gegeben, der ist zwar durchaus zufrieden, jedoch ist es nach dem waschen (genauso wie ich mein qck gewaschen habe, mit der hand im waschbecken) total wellig geworden - woran dass liegt weiß ich nicht, toll ist es zumindest nicht...

@ startwiderstand: nun. pcgh mag dass als negativ bewerten - für mich ist es ein absolutes muss! ich hab letztens mal wieder mein steelseries s&s rausgekramt und darauf treffe ich garnichts, ich brauche den widerstand wirklich und er stört mich nicht, es ist ja auch nciht so dass man gewalt braucht um die maus zu bewegen, nur bei hartplastikpads ist es ja fast so dass man die maus bei jedem zittern schon losrutschen lässt, das brauch ich nun wirklich nicht...

@netheral: wenn ich mich nicht irre hab ich gestern per tweet gelesen dass steleeseries die glides für xai/kinzu releasend hat! 


im moment benutze ich ein goliathus, muss jedoch sagen, dass mir das qck immernoch einen ticken besser gefällt, mein qck+ fnatic edition ist jedoch leider mit wärmeleitpaste etwas verschmiert und schaut nicht mehr so toll aus. evtl. kommt bald entweder das nt+ oder ein qck heavy ins haus, dann werd ich wieder berichten, wie es sich spielt!


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (1. Februar 2010)

buzty schrieb:


> hey mein review wurde mal wieder ausgekramt, freut mich
> 
> @roccat taito: ich hab mein taito einem kumpel gegeben, der ist zwar durchaus zufrieden, jedoch ist es nach dem waschen (genauso wie ich mein qck gewaschen habe, mit der hand im waschbecken) total wellig geworden - woran dass liegt weiß ich nicht, toll ist es zumindest nicht...


 
Jop, mein Roccat Sense ist nach dem putzen auch wellig geworden... habe mir dann ein Roccat Taito geholt und da flutscht die MAus viel besser und auch deutlich leiser drüber 

Das einzige was mich ein bisschen am Taito stört, sind die SCHARFEN KANTEN ! Hätte ich die 1. Woche nicht mit einem Schweissband ums Handgelenk gespielt, hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich die Pulsadern am MAuspadrand aufgescheuert  Aber mittlerweile gehts eigentlich mit dem Rand...


----------



## buzty (1. Februar 2010)

da muss ich dir (soweit ich mich noch erinnere... ) recht geben, die waren relaiv scharf und hart leider.


----------



## chronic (2. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Test genau den habe ich gesucht  muss mich auch gerade zwischen den beiden Pads entscheiden. Aber jetzt weis ich , ich nehm das QCK


----------



## püschi (2. Februar 2010)

Also mein Goliathus ist nach ca. einem halben Jahr Benutzung ganz leicht am Rand ausgefranst. Naja wenn sich dies verschlimmert, muss ich mich auch wieder entscheiden. 
Wahrscheinlich wirds dann aber eins von Roccat, schon allein damit ich neben meinem Headset, Maus und Tastatur nicht ein uneinheitliches Steelseries-Logo habe


----------



## Roman441 (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo 
habe auch ein Taito und wollte mal hören ob mir jemand sagen kann wie man dies am besten reinigt?
Einige sprechen hier von in die Waschmaschine damit da wird es aber wellig!!!


----------



## PsychoDad (10. Februar 2010)

Also bisher habe ich mein Taito mit einer ganz normalen Kleiderbürste wieder sauber bekommen


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Februar 2010)

Am besten gar nicht mit Wasser an das Taito gehen. Meins war schon nach dem auspacken wellig. Kumpel hat es mit warmen Wasser und Duschgel versucht. Das kann man bei jedem Pad ohne Probleme machen. QcK´s stecken das weg und das UC auch. Nur das Taito mag Wasser nicht so wirklich. Das war nach der Handwäsche auch komplett wellig.


----------



## Ragnvald (12. Februar 2010)

guten abend!

ich besitze eine roccat kone maus. habe für diese hier das taito und das qck normal.

für mich ist das qck einen takken besser als das taito.
es sollte aber jeder für sich selber heraus finden. beide kosten ja nicht die welt.

zur reinigung beim taito kann ich nichts sagen, da ich es nur kurz im einsatz hatte und wieder auf das qck umgestiegen bin.
dieses reinige ich mit einer bürste. es zeigt zwar leichte gesprauchsspuren aber franzt nicht aus.


----------



## buzty (13. Februar 2010)

hey, dann hast du ja in etwa die gleichen erfahrungen gemacht wie ich .

mit ner bürste könnte man es beim taito sicherlich auch versuchen, da könnte natürlich nur das problem sein dass man die beschichtung beschädigt, also sollte man nicht zu doll bürsten, also wird man nicht viel dreck weg bekommen, mist. das ist wirklich ein minus-punkt den ich zum testzeitpunkt wirklich nicht vermutet hatte...


----------



## ']UDP[' (13. Februar 2010)

Sauberer Test 

Hier ein Keks als belohnung .... *Keks geb*


----------



## netheral (14. Februar 2010)

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen mein Taito mit Wasser und Seife gereinigt. Reinigung erfolgte nur mit bloßen händen.

An sich blieb das Pad dadurch unbeeinträchtigt. Aber die Stellen, an denen schon Abrieb war, kommen jetzt stärker hervor.

Also ist das Taito im reinen Qualitätsvergleich mit QcK+ und Evergl. Titan als minderwertig zu bezeichnen. Bei letzterem hatte ich das Problem nach 2 Jahren nicht einmal ansatzweise. Man merkt an den Stellen auch eine etwas verminderte Gleiteigenschaft.

Da ich kein Profizocker und dazu nicht über alle Maßen flüssig bin, bleibt das Pad aber definitiv.

Auch möchte ich kurz vom Zalman Z-Machine berichten: Taugt nix die Matte. Die Oberfläche ist recht rauh und kratzig, hat jedoch gute Gleiteigenschaften. Aber die Gummi-Unterseite ist ein Witz. Das Teil geht über den Tisch als wäre es die Maus, total hart und porös.
Den Zack habe ich bereuht. ^^ Naja, wenigstens ist die Tube Zalman-WLP, die ich zum Versandsparen mitgenommen habe, für Kleinigkeiten ganz brauchbar, wie z.B. GPU-Ram oder recht kühle CPUS. ^^ Wenigstens etwas...


----------



## schicktdesdich (7. Dezember 2010)

dann hol ich nochmal das thema heraus !
Ich habe beide mauspads ebenfalls und bin wohl einer der wenigen , der dass roccat taito besser findet .
qualitativ zeigt es bei mir keine mängel auf und ich finde es von den gleiteigenschaften noch besser als das qck ! 
ich spiele schon seit längerer zeit counterstrike source und  wenn ich die beiden mauspads vergleiche , würde ich sagen für css ist das taito besser geeignet .
nebenbei , ist zwar kein stichhaltiges argument , mtw haben in css auch die meisterschaft mit dem taito geholt , klar sponsorenverträge etc. , trotzdem haben sie damit gut gespielt ! 
natürlich ist klar , ein mauspad ist nicht ausschlaggebend für die gesamte leistung , aber einen geringen und doch wichtigen anteil hat so ein teil schon .
so viel von mir , wahrscheinlich dem einzigen taito befürworter  
grüße !


----------



## Per4mance (7. Dezember 2010)

also wenn ich mir manchmal anschau auf was pro-gamer angeblich zocken und dann ne uralte röhre ne ms intelli usw seh glaub ich das is eher mehr marketing als das die wirklich mit dem zeug zocken. das sieht man meist nur auf offiziellen bilden aber eig zocken die ganz anders

und is bei jedem veschieden, ich mochte zb früher die werbegeschenk pads gern wo unten moosgummi hatten und oben weichen kunstoff. der eine sagt gibt nix besseres als ne tischplatte, nen weisses blatt papier usw


----------



## schicktdesdich (7. Dezember 2010)

ja klar , das mtw von roccat gesponsort wird , ist schwer zu übersehen ! 
aber es existieren FAQs von den spielern , die ehrlich sind .
die meisten spielen nicht mit roccat mäusen , obwohl das auf der offiziellen page behauptet wird  . Größtenteils MX518 , intelli , xai , naja ist auch nicht relevant für das thema ..
allerdings benutzen alle das roccat mauspad .
habe die finals angeschaut (esl tv ) , da war ebenfalls das taito auf den tischen


----------

